# LXGD Gun Sight Laser



## COMMANDR (Apr 1, 2007)

This laser I recently purchased on fleabay for just under $70 and I am quite pleased with its brightness and build quality. All aluminum construction and the machining looks quite nice. It was advertised as a 50mw green with all you see in the exploded group picture. This is the second one I have bought and the first one was alittle hotter (brighter) that this one. Turn it into a pointer or use it on a rifle what ever, pretty good bang for the buck,

Gary


----------



## SenKat (Apr 1, 2007)

Post a link to the seller ? I like that styling.....



:rock:


----------



## COMMANDR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ebay auction link. Check it out. 

Gary

http://cgi.ebay.com/532nm-Green-Dot-Sight-Laser-Scope-50mw-w-Pad-Mount_W0QQitemZ150106094093QQcategoryZ14954QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Patriot (Apr 2, 2007)

That seems like a great price for a 50mw green, if it's really 50mw. It seems like it would be so much more robust that a pen laser and it takes 123s. I'm surprised there haven't been more posts about this laser.'

I just noticed that the pictures from the link are different than your own pictures. It's got white writting all over the front and scale marks of some type...... :thinking:


----------



## COMMANDR (Apr 3, 2007)

Fleabay is nortorious for showing one thing and shipping something very similar. Anyway, the laser is very bright with a fresh 123, you can feel the beam on the back of your hand start to burn. The beam is visible in reduced light, like inside a dimly lit room and it absolutely rocks outside at night. The little guy is well worth the money IMHO. It is way more robust than a pen pointer and uses 123 batts like you all ready said. I have bought 2 lasers from the Ebay seller in the posted link and the package comes out of Hong Kong in 9 days. Try one you won't be disappointed.






Gary


----------



## Patriot (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmmm.....also noticed that they "get ya" with $20 in shipping charges. That's a bit stout for a small package.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 4, 2007)

So, someone's gotta ask the question...
I don't see any mention of IR filtering. So, unless you have the ability to confirm that it does indeed have an IR filter, don't shoot your eye out. 

Anyone familiar with this model, manufacturer, dealer, etc.? Low priced, high power greens seldom seem to have good IR filters from what I've gathered.


----------



## COMMANDR (Apr 4, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Hmmm.....also noticed that they "get ya" with $20 in shipping charges. That's a bit stout for a small package.


 
The shipping cost I paid in the Ebay link posted was $9.99, not $20. 

Gary


----------



## brighter (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting laser! Is that protective glass on front end cap or is it just a hole? Can it handle li-ion cr123 3V battery (3.4v fresh charged)?
I don't see any beam divergence stated, can You measure size of dot on 10m distance?

Thanx.


----------



## COMMANDR (Apr 4, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> So, someone's gotta ask the question...
> I don't see any mention of IR filtering. So, unless you have the ability to confirm that it does indeed have an IR filter, don't shoot your eye out.
> 
> Anyone familiar with this model, manufacturer, dealer, etc.? Low priced, high power greens seldom seem to have good IR filters from what I've gathered.


 
The build of the laser is identical to the Brons green laser gun sight. I believe I saw a Lifeforphsics post dissect one and found a IR filter. Is there any way to test the beam for the present of IR???


Gary


----------

